# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کسی بوده که زیست و با دکتر ایروانی پیش بره نتیجه بگیره؟

## Fateme12589

کسی بوده که زیست و با پکیج دکتر ایروانی پیش بره و نتیجه بگیره؟تو کانالش خیلی کارنامه بچه ها رو میزاره که درصد هاشون رفته بالا و تاثیر داشته ولی خب نمیشه اعتماد کرد میخوام از یکی که نتیجه گرفته بشنوم روشش درسته یا نه ارزش داره براش هزینه کنم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (106):  من یه تیکه از فیلماشو دیدم بدرد نمیخورد

----------


## Fateme12589

عععع ینی این همه تبلیغ میکنه تو کانالش الکیه؟

----------


## Fawzi

> کسی بوده که زیست و با پکیج دکتر ایروانی پیش بره و نتیجه بگیره؟تو کانالش خیلی کارنامه بچه ها رو میزاره که درصد هاشون رفته بالا و تاثیر داشته ولی خب نمیشه اعتماد کرد میخوام از یکی که نتیجه گرفته بشنوم روشش درسته یا نه ارزش داره براش هزینه کنم؟


تا وقتی استادای معروف هس!
به تبلیغات هرکسی که از راه میرسه خام نشوید :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی از کارنامه ها فیکن! :Yahoo (31):  (منظورم اکثر مشاورها و مدرس هاست نه یک شخص خاص :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## ha.hg

> کسی بوده که زیست و با پکیج دکتر ایروانی پیش بره و نتیجه بگیره؟تو کانالش خیلی کارنامه بچه ها رو میزاره که درصد هاشون رفته بالا و تاثیر داشته ولی خب نمیشه اعتماد کرد میخوام از یکی که نتیجه گرفته بشنوم روشش درسته یا نه ارزش داره براش هزینه کنم؟


سلام راستش یه قسمتشو از تو کانالش دیدم همون تیکه رو فاگو هم خوندم  دقیقا همونا رو میگفت . 
کلا چیزایی هستش که با خوندن مکرر کتاب درسی هم میشه بهش رسید

----------


## Fateme12589

> تا وقتی استادای معروف هس!
> به تبلیغات هرکسی که از راه میرسه خام نشوید
> خیلی از کارنامه ها فیکن! (منظورم اکثر مشاورها و مدرس هاست نه یک شخص خاص )


خب شما کدوم استاد ها رو پیشنهاد میکنید که تدریسشون خوب باشه؟

----------

